# Crack in oil pan



## CWhite7841 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a 2000 Golf GL and I believe there is a hair-line crack directly under the plug hole. I have tried an oversized plug, sealant and Teflon tape on plug. Still leaks. I believe it is a crack in the pan itself. I am contemplating pulling the pan and sealing the crack from the inside. Any useful comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

if you pull the pan, why not just replace it?
i've had good luck with JB weld and motorcycle side covers, just follw the 24 hour cure time, and make sure you start out with a really clean surface.

but since you think the crack starts at teh hole, i think its gonna continue to leak until its replaced.


----------



## CWhite7841 (Mar 30, 2012)

You are right about replacing the pan but I am a Yankee and if it can't be fixed with duct tape, it ain't worth fixing.
I hear that people have had success with gas tank repair products also.


----------



## CWhite7841 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Crack in Oil Pan*

Gas tank leak putty = no leaks!:thumbup:


----------

